# MAC Woodwinked vs. UD Smog?



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm a makeup newbie, and mostly use UD shadows at the moment (from my beloved Ammo palette). However, I was at my friend's the other day and tried out her Woodwinked and LOVED IT. But I couldn't for the life of me compare it in my head to UD Smog, so I'm hesitant to get it.

Can anybody testify any differences between these shades? Is Smog darker? Glitter? Undertones? I SO want Woodwinked but if Smog is just like it, I'll definitely wait.

Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2008)

I think they're similar in color but different in the way the color pays off on skin. I think I have Smog somewhere in my bathroom, so I can try to swatch it vs Woodwinked if you like.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think they're similar in color but different in the way the color pays off on skin. I think I have Smog somewhere in my bathroom, so I can try to swatch it vs Woodwinked if you like._

 
Ahh that would be fab.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll try to get it posted this afternoon.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 30, 2008)

woodwinked is lighter - its more of a copper bronze gold
smog is darker - definetly more distinctly a brown tone with bronze undertones.

if you mixed smog with amberlights you would get woodwinked.





woodwinked (left)
Smog (right)





woodwinked (right)
smog (left)

they look alot similar in the pans than when they are swatched


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely be getting Woodwinked, then.


----------

